# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Ищу работу >  Ищу Деда Мороза и Снегурочку в Киеве

## Карамель

Добрый день.
Ищу Хорошего Деда Мороза в Киеве. 
Постоянные Клиенты переехали в Киев и просят на 31.12  Деда Мороза.
Не хочется их терять.
Предложения с  фото отсылайте на panasuk_annna@ua.fm

----------


## Вячеслав65

)))

----------

